

Google, HTC Respond to Apple Lawsuit - lfx
http://www.osnews.com/story/22951/Google_HTC_Respond_to_Apple_Lawsuit

======
cma

          Google: We are not a party to this lawsuit.
         However, we stand behind our Android operating
         system and the partners who have helped us to
         develop it
    

There is nothing else in the article that hasn't already been covered.

~~~
acg
And HTC appears to be saying "we have patents too". Apple seems to have
convinced themselves that they invented the mobile phone. Seems like a
slightly different portrayal of the case.

